# recommended course of physiotherapy for GSD recovered from Tick Fever



## ravi nambiar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi!
my 2 year old working line GSD has thankfully recovered from Tick Fever. any suggestion as to the course of physiotherapy for him to regain his lost physical condiiton?
thanks
Ravi


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Look up Maren Bell Jones on Face Book she's a Vet who also competes in Dog Sports. I don't think she's on the WDF anymore?
I'm sure she'll have some ideas for rehabbing you GSD

Oh yeah, you need to do an intro before Connie notices ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Oh yeah, you need to do an intro before Connie notices ;-)




:lol:


That would go right here, Ravi: http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

And welcome!


PS

You're basically talking about post-illness rehab in general, right, to rebuild strength, etc.?


----------

